# How do I reattach a heat pad?



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I need to attach a heat pad to a tank. The heat pad has been removed from and old tank and consequently the glue that held it in place is gone. What can I use to reattach it? I was thinking duct tape. If any one has a better idea please let me know. Thanks


Mods I hope this post is in the right section.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Gorilla tape. 

It's expensive, but it makes wonderful "handles" for glass tops as well. 

I used it on a heat cable for a leopard gecko and it held it there at max heat for around a year. It sucked when it came time to taking it off.. it's super sticky stuff.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that Gorilla Tape as in Gorilla Glue? That might be too sticky. 

Thanks for the tip Eric.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Is that Gorilla Tape as in Gorilla Glue? That might be too sticky.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Eric.



It's made by the same company and is basically a huge roll of ducktape.. It isn't as strong as the glue, but I think the heat basically melts the glue faster so it adheres much better. I've used it for various things around the frog room and so far no issues with anything. It's amazing stuff..


----------

